# A thank you and an apology to girth vader



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey,
A few weeks ago you posted on one of my threads (that Im not proud of) about my c02 system. You pointed me in the direction of The Planted Tank Forum and I would just like to thank you for that. I have learned so much from that forum about the complexities of a planted tank. As it turns out, its extremely complicated and researching is taking up alot of my time. Its awesome.

Oh and If Girth reads this: That thread got out of control and Ill be the first to apologize for that. Research is exactly what I've been doing. Hopefully we can combine our plant knowledge (I know mine is minimal lol) and help some of these people out. Cheers brother 

Im also apologizing to the other members of this forum. That thread and a few others floating around cough (you know who you are) make this forum look bad. This place has a lot to offer people and it needs to be a friendly, informative atmosphere.

Thanks again 
Grogan


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Please say I'm one of the people you're talking about and that I'm hated. I love being that guy.

But in all seriousness, planted tank is a good resource for knowledge. The people there, not so much. The forum rules, suck some serious ( I can't even say it here). 

The people at planted tank are very knowledgeable, but they are particular on going about things one way and one way only. If you deviate, you're doing it R-O-N-G and you're shunned. 

The forum itself is backwards in my opinion. You get your posts deleted and suspended for mentioning religion in any shape or form. And they have vendor sections, but don't allow vendor reviews. If you post about a vendor review, you're suspended or banned ( Like I was).

Also takes an upstanding individual to make a thread and apologies. I give cudos to people who stick their neck out like that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry killer...the "hated guy" position has been filled....i have a long term lease on it...lol
you're a good man grogan...it does take a strong man to stand up and admit your errors and apologize...girth can be a knucklehead sometimes ; but he is a pretty decent guy....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

haha don't forget, you need a hated woman!!! Lol but I agree, we are a nice friendly forum and so we should settle things civilly. Great thread grogan.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> sorry killer...the "hated guy" position has been filled....i have a long term lease on it...lol
> you're a good man grogan...it does take a strong man to stand up and admit your errors and apologize...girth can be a knucklehead sometimes ; but he is a pretty decent guy....


I guess I need to one up the real hated guy. I've been trying recently to turn a new leaf and stop being a douche. I dunno, I'll have to flip a coin.


----------

